# OOC: D20 Modern Supers: The Orange County Eight (FULL)



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm going to start running some PbP games as soon as my finals are over Friday - yup, I'm finally giving back to the IC forum .  I'm looking to see what games people are interested in playing.

I've already decided to do two D20 Modern games - GI Joe vs. Cobra, with a game on each side (much like Jemal's Star Wars Republic and Imperial games).  I'm trying to decide what third game i should run.  Please vote and leave any suggestions you have here.

Thanks!!

EDIT:  Note that this poll is for informational purposes only.  I reserve the right to just do whatever strikes my fancy.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Looked at the website for homebrew and while it's intriguing, as are OA and WoT, I can't help but to vote for *SUPERS!* 

Edit - and hey, look at that!  It's winning too


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Yep, I like OA but I'm voting for Supers


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

I was thinking I could even incorporate OA and Psionics into my homebrew (they hadn't come out yet when I started that face-to-face game).

But I lean towards Supers myself.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Supers is pulling away with it.  Any more input?


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2002)

Supers would be outstanding!


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Supers would be outstanding! *




Cool, glad there's interest.  

The only super game in the IC forum I'm aware of is Buzzard's "Party of Seven Strangers" game that I play in.  That's fantasy with 4CtF.  So mine would only be the 2nd Supers game on the board, and 1st Modern one.

Yeah, it's beginning to look a lot like supers!!

I have some ideas for how I'll run a supers game, but I'm open to any suggestions anyone wants to toss out there.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool, glad there's interest.
> 
> ...





Vote for Supers!  

My favorite supers game was low-level (back with the good ol' TSR Marvel Supers game).  It was set in and around the area where the gaming group lived, out in the suburbs.  We'd apprehend the petty criminals and villians out there, and head into the city for the big missions.

I think the wealthiest hero (a gadget hero, of course) was a vice-president of a tech company at a business park, which was where we got most of our special gear.

Anyway, I guess my preference is for a low-level city-based game, rather than high powered, nation-spanning, cosmic adventures.  

What about everyone else?


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

You're in luck, then, Krizzel.  

My inclination so far is to have the game set in my native Orange County, CA.  For those not familiar with OC, it's the county in-between LA and San Diego counties.

The Irvine Corporation, tired of having supervillians attack OC and the slow - if any - response from the superteams in LA and SD, establish their own superteam.  Only able to draw "second rate" supertalent, the company must settle for 6th level PCs.

I know the area, so that's an advantage.  And for interesting adventure locations, there's Edison Field (home of the Anaheim Angels), the Pond (home of the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim), Disneyland and Disney's California Adventures (I may even have Disney be the sponsor instead of the Irvine Corp.), Knott's Berry Farm, and my alma matter the University of California, Irvine.  Plus, the team can always be sent to help out the big clubs in LA and SD.   

How 'bout that?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *You're in luck, then, Krizzel.
> 
> My inclination so far is to have the game set in my native Orange County, CA.  For those not familiar with OC, it's the county in-between LA and San Diego counties.
> 
> ...




You went to Irvine?! =)  My cousin goes there I believe.  She's in her fifth year.

I like that idea...kinda like the Mystery Men film...that was hilarious.  We can  come up with really wacky superhero characters and have fun with it.

How about that?  Wacky superheros with bizzare powers?


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You went to Irvine?! =)  My cousin goes there I believe.  She's in her fifth year.
> 
> ...




Small world!!  That's cool.  I graduated from there in 2000 with a double major in Political Science and Economics.  I'm at Sacramento State now getting a masters in Public Policy and Administration (government, in plainspeak  ).

I'm up for having fun with wackiness, but please make sure you can at least take down common thugs.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Small world!!  That's cool.  I graduated from there in 2000 with a double major in Political Science and Economics.  I'm at Sacramento State now getting a masters in Public Policy and Administration (government, in plainspeak  ).
> 
> I'm up for having fun with wackiness, but please make sure you can at least take down common thugs.   *




hmm...I guess the PMS Avenger might be too powerful here....

Yep, I believe she's biology and psychology or something that.  hehe she's changed a few times.

You're gonna become one of those federal employees!  ::gasp::


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 17, 2002)

I voted for Supers myself


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hmm...I guess the PMS Avenger might be too powerful here....
> 
> ...




Yeah, no PMS Avenger.  The common thug needs to stand _some_ chance.   

And no, I'm not aiming at federal.  I'd prefer a city at this point.  More personal and more direct impact, which is where the rewards are.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I voted for Supers myself  *




Cool!!  It sounds like I might have to beat people off with a stick to run my supers game at a reasonable number of PCs...  or, someone else can start a _second_ supers game (which I, of course, would play in  ).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

I better be in that game!


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I better be in that game!  *




Don't worry - you've got spots locked up in my Supers game and in either my Joe or Cobra game if you want them.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool!!  It sounds like I might have to beat people off with a stick to run my supers game at a reasonable number of PCs...  or, someone else can start a second supers game (which I, of course, would play in  ). *





Ask me again after Metal Joe is going good and I've got my fantasy game set up.  I *might* consider running some supers then


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't worry - you've got spots locked up in my Supers game and in either my Joe or Cobra game if you want them.   *




Ack!

Must...be...Joe and...Cobra...aaghh  

Not at all a fair choice


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Ask me again after Metal Joe is going good and I've got my fantasy game set up.  I might consider running some supers then  *




Woo hoo!!  If you do, I hereby claim a spot!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ack!
> 
> ...




Sorry, either Cobra or Joe.  No overlap!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, either Cobra or Joe.  No overlap!!   *




No..Joooooeeebraaaa!?


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No..Joooooeeebraaaa!? *




Ha!!  Sorry, no.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, either Cobra or Joe.  No overlap!!   *





Nooooooo!

Hmm, how to decide...

Well, I'll probably default to Joe, but I don't know if I'll be able to shake the desire to don the blue uniform and fight for good old chrome dome.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Nooooooo!
> ...




Yeah it is a toughie....But since I'm Imperial in Star Wars, I guess I'll go Joe...unless you need a really good villainess....then I've got a good one in mind....muahahaha....


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 17, 2002)

I voted for the Modern Supers.  I'd be really interested in joining the GI Joe vs. Cobra games...  How soon do you expect to start recruiting Cobra agents?

Dibs:  Zartan circa 1984!!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah it is a toughie....But since I'm Imperial in Star Wars, I guess I'll go Joe...unless you need a really good villainess....then I've got a good one in mind....muahahaha.... *




Well, the Cobra side would likely be a unit of assorted Vipers, since you have to be _really_ high level to actually get your own code name in Cobra.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *I voted for the Modern Supers.  I'd be really interested in joining the GI Joe vs. Cobra games...  How soon do you expect to start recruiting Cobra agents?
> 
> Dibs:  Zartan circa 1984!!! *




Well, this is my finals week.     Starting Saturday, I'll begin thinking through my games.  I'll probably post the Supers recruitment first, then the Joe/Cobra recruiment a few days later.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, this is my finals week.     Starting Saturday, I'll begin thinking through my games.  I'll probably post the Supers recruitment first, then the Joe/Cobra recruiment a few days later. *




Definitely need to be reserving spaces then because we're travelling this weekend.  ::grumble:: holidays ::grumble::


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah this is the time of the year where everyone is traveling like crazy.  I'm gonna be working off my laptop for the next two weeks, but swamped by family and friends when I go back home to NICE WEATHER...not all this snow here in the North East....


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I can post for my Super game over this weekend, and hold off on the Joe/Cobra games till after new years, if that'll help.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 17, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Well, I can post for my Super game over this weekend, and hold off on the Joe/Cobra games till after new years, if that'll help. *




Nah, it's probably not so bad, now that I think about it.  We should be somewhere either in the morning or at night to pop on briefly and say "ME ME ME."  Just that saturday is the actual day of the major travelling


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

Just reserve two spots for me and Krizzel!  And then no worries about slipping in on time.  Dang, that means I have to drag all the books around with me...


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Just reserve two spots for me and Krizzel!  And then no worries about slipping in on time.  Dang, that means I have to drag all the books around with me... *




In the Supers game?  In the Joe game or Cobra game?  The Supers game AND one of the other two?  Details, Kit, details!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In the Supers game?  In the Joe game or Cobra game?  The Supers game AND one of the other two?  Details, Kit, details!! *




ALL OF THEM, silly...what else could it be?


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ALL OF THEM, silly...what else could it be? *




  Well, you can't be in both the Joe AND the Cobra game.  It's just not sporting!!  No double agents allowed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 18, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *  Well, you can't be in both the Joe AND the Cobra game.  It's just not sporting!!  No double agents allowed.   *




;p

hmm...well I can't decide between Joe and Cobra....waaaahhh....Joebraaaa......I guess it will have to be decided on what character I decide to be....


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ;p
> 
> hmm...well I can't decide between Joe and Cobra....waaaahhh....Joebraaaa......I guess it will have to be decided on what character I decide to be.... *




Just FYI, Joes will be handled like our Metal Joe game, and Cobras will be assorted Vipers specialists.  Tele-Viper, Techno-Viper, Night Viper, Alley Viper, etc.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 18, 2002)

How about running Dark sun for your next game?


----------



## garyh (Dec 18, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *How about running Dark sun for your next game? *




Nice try.    But, as I mentioned in that thread, I don't know nearly enough about the world.  All I really know is the "defiler bad, preserver good, half-dwarf, half-giant, psionics, cannibal halfling" bit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 22, 2002)

just waitin' for your campaign post for the FCtF goodness, gary.

I'll hope to play a swashbuckler called Jack of Hearts.


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *just waitin' for your campaign post for the FCtF goodness, gary.
> 
> I'll hope to play a swashbuckler called Jack of Hearts. *




Sure, I'll save you a spot.  Anything for a fellow Sactown 4CtF fan.    Look for the post this week.  I'll have to check, but I think I've already promised ~4 of the 6 or 7 spots I'm going for.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 23, 2002)

Well since so many spots are promised, perhaps just use this as the registration thread?  If so...sign me up too


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Well since so many spots are promised, perhaps just use this as the registration thread?  If so...sign me up too  *




Here's the complete roster:

1 - Krizzel
2 - KitanaVorr
3 - reapersaurus
4 - Caliber
5 - Dalamar
6 - Sollir Furryfoot
7 - Keia
8 - mirthcard

Oh, and to recap the setting info for those that missed it:

_My inclination so far is to have the game set in my native Orange County, CA. For those not familiar with OC, it's the county in-between LA and San Diego counties.

The Irvine Corporation and Disney Entertainment, in an effort to protect property values and tourism revenue, respectively, have jointly hired their own superteam, having tired of supervillians attacking OC and the slow - if any - response from the superteams in LA and SD. Only able to draw "second rate" supertalent, the companies must settle for 6th level PCs.

Officially named the Disney-Irvine Metahuman Response Unit, the press has tagged them the *Suburban Seven*, a nickname the team has wholeheartedly embraced.  From their secret headquarters beneath Disneyland's Space Mountain, the Suburban Seven watch over Orange County.

I know the area, so that's an advantage. And for interesting adventure locations, there's Edison Field (home of the Anaheim Angels), the Pond (home of the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim), Disneyland and Disney's California Adventures, Knott's Berry Farm, and my alma matter the University of California, Irvine. Plus, the team can always be sent to help out the big clubs in LA and SD._

I'll get more setting info and CharGen guidelines up in a new thread in the next couple of days.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 24, 2002)

LOL!  It sounds like this is going to be really fun, Garyh, I've been to Los Angeles and the surrounding areas several times (mostly to visit some relatives), so I have a little experience with that region.  I'll start working on some char concepts today


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *LOL!  It sounds like this is going to be really fun, Garyh, I've been to Los Angeles and the surrounding areas several times (mostly to visit some relatives), so I have a little experience with that region.  I'll start working on some char concepts today  *




Glad you like the idea, Sollir!!  I'm really looking forward to this game.

I must admit, I got some inspiration from Horacio's Golden Apple Rescue Squad story hour.  It's good stuff, and everyone should check it out on sheer principle.  

Oh, and a *note to everyone* - characters don't have to be from OC/SoCal, though they certainly can be and I can help you with info if you like.  This team can be recruited nationally - perhaps even internationally.


----------



## Keia (Dec 24, 2002)

I would like an opportunity to play in the supers game as well - if there's a spot still open.

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 24, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 2 - KitanaVoss
> *




Better watch out....you might get VoRR-smacked for something like that 

As for me, I have no idea what character I want to play yet (big help there, I know  ).  I've got a ninja/gadget hero I used to play in Marvel Supers that I liked a lot, but I may go with something entirely different.  

So...any suggestions?  What kind of style are we going for here?  I'm getting a little bit from your setting info, but I'm wondering about inspiration.  Any comics you're going to be drawing from?  Or should I just let the imagination run wild?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

Still interested, thinking of an agility based hero. Maybe a spider-man wannabe. Dunno just yet. But definately something with high Dex (or at least Dex bonus).


----------



## Caliber (Dec 24, 2002)

For years now I've been tossing around the idea of a biologist who was combined and turned slightly into a "nature spirit" many years ago. 

Not quite Swamp Thing, but he has some weird plant characteristics. Does things like makes plants entangle enemies and attack them and such. 

Since I know nothing about the area, I was thinking he could originally be from another part of the company, and happened to get combined just around the time that he had the "accident."

Obviously I haven't done very much work here.  If it sounds cool to you I will go ahead and start work on making him something more than doodles.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 24, 2002)

I think I'll play Jack Styles (Jack of Hearts) as a reluctant transplant from Sacramento to Orange County, who has to move down there for his Environmental Scientist job.

I have a background all done up, and you can see the pics of the character on the previous link.
I'll stat him out in FcTF when I get the chance.

Too bad FCtF doesn't have psychological disadvantages.
Oh, well, I'm gonna be playing them anyway - they're way too fun not to!


----------



## Mirth (Dec 24, 2002)

garyh,

I think I might be too late, but I'd like to join the Supers game if you've got room. Just let me know and I'll start working up a concept.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

Hiya there GARRI

I'm not KitanaVOSS but I would like to play 

I've got two concepts in mind...

ninja/gadget-batman type

or

lol some superpower superstrength person I don't know yet


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *So...any suggestions?  What kind of style are we going for here?  I'm getting a little bit from your setting info, but I'm wondering about inspiration.  Any comics you're going to be drawing from?  Or should I just let the imagination run wild? *




Well, I've got a bit of direct comic inspiration from Avengers West Coast...  the idea of a secondary team to cover a certain region.

As for mood, I'm not going all X-angsty, something a bit lighter would be good.  Your characters should still kick a$$, but they ought to be able to crack a joke while they do so.  

I'd say the less angsty Spiderman comics are a good example.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *For years now I've been tossing around the idea of a biologist who was combined and turned slightly into a "nature spirit" many years ago.
> 
> Not quite Swamp Thing, but he has some weird plant characteristics. Does things like makes plants entangle enemies and attack them and such. *




That's cool, Caliber.  He could have just been a single hero working elsewhere in the country and was recruited by Disney-Irvine as well.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I think I'll play Jack Styles (Jack of Hearts) as a reluctant transplant from Sacramento to Orange County, who has to move down there for his Environmental Scientist job.
> 
> I have a background all done up, and you can see the pics of the character on the previous link.
> I'll stat him out in FcTF when I get the chance.
> ...




Should be a blast, reaper.

I highly recommend everyone create a pic of their PC in Hero Machine (www.heromachine.com) and post it with their stats as well.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *garyh,
> 
> I think I might be too late, but I'd like to join the Supers game if you've got room. Just let me know and I'll start working up a concept. *




I'm a softy.  *Keia and Mirthcard* are both in, and the Suburban Seven have become the Orange County Eight.  

And that's *it*!!  

EDIT:  If you guys have any ideas for the group's name, that's cool, too.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hiya there GARRI
> 
> I'm not KitanaVOSS but I would like to play
> 
> I've got two concepts in mind...*




My apologies...  I was tired.  I _knew_ I should have just put "Kit".   

You're in, of course.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

*Character Generation Guidelines*

Okay, here's some *CharGen guidelines* for you guys to work with:

- 6th level.  Everyone is a human, unless they want to ask for something else.  I'm willing to listen to cool ideas about where your half-celestial came from.  

- 32 Point Buy stats.

- Everyone's base Wealth is 12.  Modify this by your occupation, any Windfall feats you may have, and add 1 per level if you have ranks in Profession.

- For Action points, figure out what you'd have for your character's career, and you get 2/3rds of that.  The assumption is that you've used some AP to get this far - but I don't wanna gouge you, either.

- Since 4CtF predates Modern, I asked about "patching" it to fit over in the Nat20 forum, and this is what I came up with:

1) Defense: The Hero class gains defense at the Smart Hero (slowest) rate.

2) Action Points: The Hero gains 5 + 1/2 character level in AP every level up.

3) Reputation: The Hero class gains reputation at the Strong Hero (slowest) rate.

4) Massive Damage Threshold:  MDT = Con + (2 x Character Level).

- Please include the origin of your powers in your history as well!!

- I'd like everyone's PC to look similar to my good friend Bruk here.  I wanna see HrP calculations and the like, any modifications, etc.

- If you can, please post a picture of your PC.  If you can't draw, that's fine - use www.heromachine.com!!  

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!!


----------



## Mirth (Dec 24, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm a softy.  Keia and Mirthcard are both in, and the Suburban Seven have become the Orange County Eight.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Mr. Softy! Now I've got to go and find a copy of 4CTF. I wonder if they can deliver before Xmas??


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 24, 2002)

Hrm, so who wants to play Tinkerbell?  (healing, size alteration, fly, maybe danger sense/precognative sense -why Disney would want her -)

Jk


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Mr. Softy! Now I've got to go and find a copy of 4CTF. I wonder if they can deliver before Xmas??  *




No problem, mirthcard.  Your wonderful roleplaying as D'Bruuhl makes it hard to deny you a spot in my game.  You owe that little goblic cleric a debt of gratitude.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hrm, so who wants to play Tinkerbell?  (healing, size alteration, fly, maybe danger sense/precognative sense -why Disney would want her -)
> 
> Jk *




I'm just waiting for the android who goes around saying "But I'm a _real_ boy!!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 24, 2002)

Lol, do they have a construct package even?  I know there's an udnead one but not sure about that.


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Lol, do they have a construct package even?  I know there's an udnead one but not sure about that. *




I don't think they have a construct package...  but there may be a way to convey an android.  And, as I said, I'm open to using other rules if you can point me in the right direction and give me a good reason.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm considering to play an android like that   It sounds fun (adding missiles and similar of course )  Maybe make a set of construct traits similar to that of Undead or use the Undead package but name it 'Construct'?  Hmmmm...


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I'm considering to play an android like that   It sounds fun (adding missiles and similar of course )  Maybe make a set of construct traits similar to that of Undead or use the Undead package but name it 'Construct'?  Hmmmm... *




That's an option.  Also, Philip J. Reed's newest product is a $3 PDF detailing Construct PCs.  I've been meaning to pick that up.  I've heard good things, and it may be just what you're looking for, Sollir


----------



## Keia (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks Garyh!!

I'm thinking of two ideas - I'll probably build both and see which one works the best (both are former characters in other systems - Phoenix in Champions in '89, Fortune in Heroes Unlimited in '93).

Phoenix  - a flying energy projector whose origin was a lab assistant who was doused with 'living fire' in a lab accident.

Fortune - a flying brick with luck powers, hence the name.  He was a mutant.

Will be working on them over x-mas holiday.

Keia


----------



## garyh (Dec 24, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Thanks Garyh!!
> 
> I'm thinking of two ideas - I'll probably build both and see which one works the best (both are former characters in other systems - Phoenix in Champions in '89, Fortune in Heroes Unlimited in '93).
> 
> ...




No problem, Keia!  They both sound cool, though I must admit, I'm partial to Phoenix.    I also think the energy attack powers in 4CtF would work well for that type of PC.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 24, 2002)

Uhm ... do you still get an extra feat at first level in d20 Modern?

I'm assuming a yes but I am unsure ...

Edit: Would you want us to roll for HPs, or average or ... ?

Final Edit (I hope): Looking at the SRD, I think the +1 skill per level is already factored into the classes in d20 Modern (I guess they figure you'll only be playing Humans?) Is that correct?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

A slew of questions coming:
I thought I read the rules somewhere but can't find them ATM. How do I handle compined gadgets (two or more super powers using the same gadget)?
Do we use the Repair skill instead of the Disable Device skill when repairing and switching etc gadgets?
Can I wear a Medium-sized cadget, or does it have to be Large? 
[/list=1]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh and one more thing: is there a 'super hero' occupation? Can you make one?

And another: is the feat that grants Super points convertable to d20 Modern?


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 24, 2002)

oooo boy.
I take it d20 Modern is a prerequisite to play?
I thought all we needed was FCtF....


----------



## Caliber (Dec 24, 2002)

reapersaurus - The d20 Modern SRD is free, and one of the the board members here managed to combine it all into a pdf that makes it pretty easy to read. Of course you COULD just be a straight Hero 6. I wouldn't mind posting what the Reputation and Defense would be for a Hero 6.

Anyway, since I didn't want to clutter this thread with my character, I made a thread over in the Rogue's Gallery. 

The link is here Characters of the Orange County Eight 

I do in fact have a picture that I made in Hero Machine but I'll be damned if I can figure out how to attach an image to a post ...

If someone wants to explain it to me I'll go edit it in now.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

You can't edit in pictures, you need to make a new post and select the file with the 'Browse...' button under the check boxes.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 25, 2002)

I still want to someday make a super hero team all about Bowling, with BAD bowling puns.

"The Turkey", "Split", "Spare", etc.

We'd be an elite Strike Force.  

*groooaaaan*


----------



## Caliber (Dec 25, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *You can't edit in pictures, you need to make a new post and select the file with the 'Browse...' button under the check boxes. *




Crap. Looks like you're right. I figured out how to paste an image using the IMG button, but I can't seem to rid myself of half of a page worth of white, even after cropping and cutting the image. Ah well. 

I have a reply up with an image attached now.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 25, 2002)

Hmm. I still seem to have the horrible white space. Let me return to my laboratory ...


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Uhm ... do you still get an extra feat at first level in d20 Modern?
> 
> I'm assuming a yes but I am unsure ...
> 
> ...




The bonus feat is built into D20 Modern.

*HP:
d4 = 3
d6=4
d8= 6
d10= 8
d12 = 10*

The +1 skill point per level is built in to the D20M classes.  If someone somehow is NOT a human, they get -1 skill point per level, and only 1 starting feat, not two.


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *A slew of questions coming:
> I thought I read the rules somewhere but can't find them ATM. How do I handle compined gadgets (two or more super powers using the same gadget)?
> Do we use the Repair skill instead of the Disable Device skill when repairing and switching etc gadgets?
> Can I wear a Medium-sized cadget, or does it have to be Large?
> ...






I don't know offhand about combined gadgets, but I don't see the problem.  I _does_ open you up to a bigger loss if you lose the gadget, though.

MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Er, pardon me...

Repair will work for gadget-fixin'.

Any wearable gadget that does not change your characters size will be considered medium or smaller.


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Oh and one more thing: is there a 'super hero' occupation? Can you make one?
> 
> And another: is the feat that grants Super points convertable to d20 Modern? *




There is no "superhero" occupation, but I'd expect Adventurer would work.  

I assume you mean the GP = HrP feat?  Nope.  Since wealth is on a different system in Modern, that won't be an option.  You can't max out your credit card to shoot lasers out of your eyes.


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *oooo boy.
> I take it d20 Modern is a prerequisite to play?
> I thought all we needed was FCtF.... *




The D20 Modern SRD will give you all you need to know if you don't have D20M.  Just swing by the WotC site, reaper.


----------



## garyh (Dec 25, 2002)

One more thing:

*Please include in your RG entry a supername for your PC.  Also, include whether your identity is secret or public.*

Thanks!!


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2002)

I had a question and an idea.  First the question.

For a Hero level, the skill points are 0, however, would you still get the skill points from intelligence or being human for that level?

How About ACEs for the team name?  Anaheim City Eight or the Anaheim City Elite?  This gives some homage to the Wildcards books and, since our base is under Space Mountain, we could also refer to ourselves as Space Aces.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I had a question and an idea.  First the question.
> 
> For a Hero level, the skill points are 0, however, would you still get the skill points from intelligence or being human for that level?
> 
> How About ACEs for the team name?  Anaheim City Eight or the Anaheim City Elite?  This gives some homage to the Wildcards books and, since our base is under Space Mountain, we could also refer to ourselves as Space Aces.  *




Hmmm...  that's a good question about the Hero level and skill points.  The PC I made was an orc with 10 Int, so I hadn't thought of that.  

Reaper, what do you think?  I lean towards yes, but I don't want to unbalance things too much.

As for the name, I'm fine with ACE if that's what the group wants.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmm...  that's a good question about the Hero level and skill points.  The PC I made was an orc with 10 Int, so I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> ...





I kind of like the Suburban Seven, even if we _do_ have eight people.  Perhaps it's just one of those quirky things, where we've got someone who's an 'unofficial' member.  Or it could be that we added someone new but of course we can't change the name after the merchandizing has been started 

Oh, and I've got a couple character concepts I'm thinking of.  Should put them up here shortly.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I kind of like the Suburban Seven, even if we do have eight people.  Perhaps it's just one of those quirky things, where we've got someone who's an 'unofficial' member.  Or it could be that we added someone new but of course we can't change the name after the merchandizing has been started *




True, there is that store on Main Street, USA at Disneyland full of S7 stuff...  and the mall retail chain...  and the Happy Meal promotion...  

My "Party of Seven Strangers" group, of which my superorc Bruk is a part, has about 8 or 9 PC's plus 3 or so Cohorts, so there _is_ precedent for a math challenged name.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

ok, my ideas so far (don't have 4CtF yet, going to try and get it tomorrow):

*Mantis*
A ninja connected to a Japanese tech firm, he goes around dressed in black (think the vampire commando squad from Blade II; that kind of uniform) he uses swords, guns, James Bond type gadgets, and a pair of rectractable blades on his forearms that are parallel to the plane of the back of his hand (these are tech/gauntlet pieces, not Wolverine implants).  Seeks revenge on the enemy who killed his father, the previous Mantis.  This enemy is one of seven other 'heroes,' all named for a different animal (think kung fu forms here, Dragon, Tiger, etc.).

*Blue Sentinel*
An Iron Man type armor suit hero.  A rich businessman/thrill-seeker who had tried everything else and decided to fight supervillians for kicks and more death-defying thrills.  His suit is lithe and quick, optimized for *speed*, with strength secondary and an energy blast third.

*The Supreme Intellect*
A scientist who developed extreme use of memory and speed of calculations, and through some immense stress (he won't reveal the exact process) broke through into a higher plane of ability.  His powers are all driven by pure thought alone (not telepathy or telekinesis).  For example, he might have a 'teleportation' power that works by him being able to recognize and conceive of higher dimensions (with the same ease that we see three or less dimensions), calculate their mathematics, and 'step through' them.  Teleportation is one thing I thought of for him, some kind of 'thought shield' that deflects attacks was another.  Mostly I want him to have powers like being able to calculate faster than computers, and other consequences of having super-powered intelligence.  I see him as a Smart/FieldScientist/Hero.

I'm trying to think of at least one more possibility, but I'm strongly leaning towards the Intellect right now.  Note that the names are changeable - I just threw something in there (aside from Mantis, who's an old character).  I'm thinking more about the character concepts right now.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Dang, any of those would be cool Krizzel.  

If I _had_ to pick, I'd say the Supreme Intellect.  But they all rock.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

*The Golem*

If I ever get a chance to play in a D20 Modern Supers game (_hint hint...  hint_) this'll be my guy.

And yes, I'm Jewish.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: The Golem*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *If I ever get a chance to play in a D20 Modern Supers game (hint hint...  hint) this'll be my guy.
> 
> And yes, I'm Jewish.   *





He looks like a bruiser 

Hint hint?  Arrgh now _I_ need a clone.

Speaking of more games, I notice some transformers links when I checked out your website.  Got any ideas for d20 TF?  I was thinking a while back about using Mecha Crusade for it.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Dang, any of those would be cool Krizzel.
> 
> If I had to pick, I'd say the Supreme Intellect.  But they all rock. *





How many levels of hero do you think I'd need for him?  Or for the other ones, for that matter?

Random comment - whenever I think of superheroes, I always think of Appointment with F.E.A.R..  Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *He looks like a bruiser
> 
> Hint hint?  Arrgh now I need a clone.
> 
> Speaking of more games, I notice some transformers links when I checked out your website.  Got any ideas for d20 TF?  I was thinking a while back about using Mecha Crusade for it. *




_Attack of the Krizzels?_

I've thought about Mecha Crusade for TFd20 as well.  It's the best rules set for robots I know of right now.  The one hitch is that MC assumes removable pilots, since some of the d20M skills and feats don't work with mechs.  Perhaps Headmasters?


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *How many levels of hero do you think I'd need for him?  Or for the other ones, for that matter?
> 
> Random comment - whenever I think of superheroes, I always think of Appointment with F.E.A.R..  Anyone know what I'm talking about?  *




It'd depend on the exact nature of your powers, really.

And, sorry, I don't get the F.E.A.R. reference...  maybe I'm a paladin and immune to fear, then?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Attack of the Krizzels?
> *




That is a day much to be feared 




> *
> I've thought about Mecha Crusade for TFd20 as well.  It's the best rules set for robots I know of right now.  The one hitch is that MC assumes removable pilots, since some of the d20M skills and feats don't work with mechs.  Perhaps Headmasters?   *





I was figuring just to remove the 'removability,' and then just say that skills/feats work as they would for large+ characters.  Not sure what problems that ends up causing though.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *I was figuring just to remove the 'removability,' and then just say that skills/feats work as they would for large+ characters.  Not sure what problems that ends up causing though. *




Yeah...  though there is the problem of scale.  For example, Brawn and Ironhide would be Tough Hero's for sure, likely with the Robust Talent.  Well, +1 HP per Tough level doesn't make a big difference when you have a 400 HP mecha.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah...  though there is the problem of scale.  For example, Brawn and Ironhide would be Tough Hero's for sure, likely with the Robust Talent.  Well, +1 HP per Tough level doesn't make a big difference when you have a 400 HP mecha.   *





Hmm...perhaps a multiplier for everything HP related then, instead of just receiving HP by alloy type and size?  

Anyway, TF and supers are about #4 and 5 on the project queue for me.  Speaking of which, I'm off now, but I'll be hear all day tomorrow.  Feel free to post any thoughts etc. for Metal Joe (you'll be in the air on the way to LA) if you want.  

Enough hijacking of your thread   I'll probably go with Intellect if I don't dream up anything else tonight.  Oh and I'll explain the FEAR reference if no one else gets it soon.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry,  Uriel, I'm at max capacity in this game.

And I've taken care of the other issue.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2002)

It's Ok, maybe I'll get in on another one some time.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 26, 2002)

About the skill points:

I'd say that since it's a HD, than you'd get your bonus skill points due to INT.
However, there are NO class skill for the Hero, right?

I'm sure a thread in the Natural 20 Forum would clear it up (or a reply from RW).


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *About the skill points:
> 
> I'd say that since it's a HD, than you'd get your bonus skill points due to INT.
> However, there are NO class skill for the Hero, right?
> ...




Alas, RW is travelling for a bit.  That's a good point, thoough...  the Hero has no class skills and would pay cross-class for all skills, probably.

I'll pop over to the Nat20 forum and give it a shot, though.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Actually, a quick search found this answer.

Looks like no skill points, folks.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm...I was thinking of a character similiar to the comic book character of SHI...have any of you read this?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: The Golem*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *If I ever get a chance to play in a D20 Modern Supers game (hint hint...  hint) this'll be my guy.
> 
> And yes, I'm Jewish.   *




I don't even know where to begin with this one!  LOL though the picture looks very kewl indeed! 

Um, but the Star of David as the super hero emblem for Golem?  I know you're Jewish, but is he supposed to be Super Jew?  The Ultimate Rabbi? Hannukah Boy? (egads I'm giving you more superhero names....)  

Maybe a second more personal symbol that intertwines the Star of David?    though I'm definitely curious as to Golem's other super powers besides the obvious super strength.  What did you have in mind?

Hmm....I could be Agnostic Girl, able to spread doubt in the hearts of all I touch...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Attack of the Krizzels?
> *




Hmm...more than one Krizzel at a time...I can see much potential in that....much potential...you make your clones and I'll be your girlfriend


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm...more than one Krizzel at a time...I can see much potential in that....much potential...you make your clones and I'll be your girlfriend    *




you will, huh?


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't even know where to begin with this one!  LOL though the picture looks very kewl indeed!
> 
> ...




To be honest, I came up with the Golem after I saw the religious symbols as logos on Hero Machine.  I thought they were kind of odd for superlogos too, so I challenged myself to use one in a way that made sense.  

Don't really have any other ideas for his powers other than strength and durability.

Ya know, the Star of David is also the symbol for the State of Israel.  He _could_ be Israel's answer to Captain America.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

arrrgh 91% done and rpgnow dies


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *arrrgh 91% done and rpgnow dies
> 
> *




That sucks, Kriz.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 26, 2002)

when you say rpgnow died:
You mean you are running HeroMachine from the internet?

If so, you should always....  everybody...  be running HeroMachine from local html files.
I could zip them up for you, if it's still not available from the website...

And KitanaVorr - if you're playing, I can see there's a in-team target for Jack of Heart's constant double entendres and advances (he's a swashbuckler with multiple psychDisads to roleplay, don't ya know?  )


----------



## Caliber (Dec 26, 2002)

I still haven't edited my picture for easy viewing. My girlfriend promised to do it ... now I just have to pry her hands off of her new PS2 Controller.

I figure Bruce will have his real identity known, although I'm still trying to think of a Super-Hero name.

*The Green Guardian* came to me this morning, but I'm unsure if I made it up, or just subconsciously stole it.

Teleportation is a pretty expensive power, and I think you would have to at least be a Hero 5 if you took it without disadvantages.

I don't know if anyone caught this but Golems come from Hebrew lore (to the best of my recollection.) Dragon even did a small article on Rabbi Loew's (spelling?) Golem for its Epic Level Handbook.

Edit: I just looked at the Advanced Class Field Scientist. Really cool, and it works pretty well with Bruce. A few levels from now I will probably try to get into that class.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

Hooray, I've got it now!  All  here.

I meant that rpgnow.com went down as I was downloading 4CtF.  It was completely gone to the point where when I tried to load the main site my browser forwarded me to a domain search that said the domain didn't exist!

Got a pretty timely response to my request for help though so my opinion of rpgnow has improved somewhat.

Now to digest my first Natural 20 product.  Anyone want to point me in the direction of good ideas for my three concepts?

As to teleport, that was just one idea I thought of.  Haven't decided any specific powers for that one except for heightened INT.


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *I don't know if anyone caught this but Golems come from Hebrew lore (to the best of my recollection.) Dragon even did a small article on Rabbi Loew's (spelling?) Golem for its Epic Level Handbook.*




True indeed, and that article was pretty cool.  Golems are part of the Kaballah, the book of Jewish mysticism.  Perhaps the Golem would have some magic as well...  if I ever get to play him.   

BTW - I thought it was ironic that the two Epic constructs in that article were the Sphinx and the Golem.

"LET MY PEOPLE GO!!"


----------



## Caliber (Dec 26, 2002)

Hehe. I didn't realize that it was the Sphinx and the Golem. Funny coincidence (or is it?  ).

I would suggest picking a maximum Hero level that you want to be, and then seeing what powers you can afford for the points you have. I didn't want to go over Hero 3, and that slightly limited my powers. But I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 26, 2002)

Well here's what I've got for The Supreme Intellect...not sure about him yet.  I'm going to stat up the other two as well.  Comments and suggestions are very welcome.


Supreme Intellect
=================
Smart 3 / Hero 2 / Field Scientist 1
Occupation: Academic (computer use, know(phys), 

research)

STR	8	0
DEX	12	4
CON	10	2
INT	27	16 	+1 4th level
WIS	12	4
CHA	14	6

Hit Dice: 3d6 + 2d4 + 1d8 + 0
HP: 26 (6+4+4+3+3+6+0)

BAB: 	+2 (1+1+0)
Melee: 	+1
Ranged:	+3

Def:	21 (1+1+0+1+8)

AP:	40 (5+6+6+7+7+9)

Rep:	+4 (1+0+0+3)
Wealth:	21

FORT:	+2 (1+0+1+0)
REFL:	+3 (1+0+1+1)
WILL:	+6 (2+0+0+1+2+1)


Feats:
	Iron Will - 1st 
	Educated (physical & life) - 1st
	Simple Weapons - Smart 1 
	Gearhead - 3rd
	Studious - Smart 2
	Renown - 6th


Class Abilities:
	Savant - Know (phys. sci.)
	Exploit Weakness
	Smart Defense


Skills:
Smart 102, max 7 ranks
F. Sci. 15, max 9 ranks

Computer Use	int	+20	/ 9	+1+2
Craft(elec)	int	+14	/ 6	
Decipher Script	int	+19	/ 9	+2
Investigate	int	+17	/ 9	
Know(behavior)	int	+14	/ 6	

Know(life sci)	int	+19	/ 9	+2
Know(history)	int	+12	/ 4	
Know(physical)	int	+23	/ 9	+1+3+2
Know(tech)	int	+14	/ 6	
Know(philosoph)	int	+12	/ 4	

Profession	wis	+5	/ 4	
Repair		int	+16	/ 6	+2
Research	int	+20	/ 9	+1+2
Search		int	+17	/ 9	
Sense Motive	wis	+5	/ 8x	

Speak/R/W	-		10

Languages: (native +8int +10ranks)
English, Navaho, Greek, Cantonese, German, Hindi, 

Japanese, French, Spanish, Russian

Super Powers:

Hero Points:16 total, 8 max per

Heightened Intelligence: +8 to INT
(base ranks 2, extra ranks 6, cost 8 HrP)

Keen Sight, Micro Vision: +2 spot
(base ranks 1, extra ranks 2, cost 3 HrP)

Enhanced Vision: Darkvision 60'
(base ranks 2, extra ranks 2, cost 4 HrP)

Heightened Will: +1 to WILL
(base ranks 1, cost 1 HrP)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Hrm, any chance I could use a construct base race instead of a power?  It makes more sense that way, although I don't know how exactly to balance it.  Construct instead of human, maybe - penalty to cha?  Any ideas?


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hrm, any chance I could use a construct base race instead of a power?  It makes more sense that way, although I don't know how exactly to balance it.  Construct instead of human, maybe - penalty to cha?  Any ideas? *




I'm flexible - if you can find rules for it, and point me in the right direction to review them, you can probably use them.

Did you check out the new pdf from Phil Reed I mentioned?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

No, not yet, I just got a new comp and my internet just got re-hooked up to cable today, maybe tomorrow though.  I did, however, read a review on it and there seems to be differing opinions on stuff there, not sure how it would integrate into D20 Modern...


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *No, not yet, I just got a new comp and my internet just got re-hooked up to cable today, maybe tomorrow though.  I did, however, read a review on it and there seems to be differing opinions on stuff there, not sure how it would integrate into D20 Modern... *




This is true.  Of course, it's only three measly dollars, so it's not a huge risk, either.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Ya, I'm not too much into the whole buying Pdfs off the internet, still a little distrustworthy heh.  FCtF DL'd fine though.

Hrmmm, I wonder if a robot like that could be hooked up to the internet, if so, what would be its effects?


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Ya, I'm not too much into the whole buying Pdfs off the internet, still a little distrustworthy heh.  FCtF DL'd fine though.
> 
> Hrmmm, I wonder if a robot like that could be hooked up to the internet, if so, what would be its effects?  *




Remember when R2D2 saved the galaxy by interfacing with the Death Star computer?

A little like that.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Lol, well not just interfacing with one computer, but having a wireless internet in your head!  I mean, probably a bonus to some knowledge checks for searching through the internet for info on them, course that's for you to decide but its just a thought


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Lol, well not just interfacing with one computer, but having a wireless internet in your head!  I mean, probably a bonus to some knowledge checks for searching through the internet for info on them, course that's for you to decide but its just a thought  *




I'd think it'd be an equipment bonus to Research checks, probably, but I'd have to think about it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Ya, it could be overpowering, then again-you could have a chance to have a virus downloaded onto your system...eeek, that wouldn't be good for an android!

Er dang, I gave an idea to the DM...uh oh.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 27, 2002)

Krizzel - 

To the best of my knowledge, as a level 2 Hero the most you can spend on one power is 5 HrP. So you couldn't have a Heightened Intellect that high.

Sollir -

I know Dragonstar has the Soulmech race, which is non-ECL. The big negative with them is that its kinda hard to heal 'em (no Divine Magic works with it.)

I dunno how those negatives would interface with 4CtF.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Yeah, I have their stats somewhere Krizzel, but alot of their drawbacks are for more in a fantasy based campaign, as divine magic healing is scarce in d20 modern.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Ya, it could be overpowering, then again-you could have a chance to have a virus downloaded onto your system...eeek, that wouldn't be good for an android!
> 
> Er dang, I gave an idea to the DM...uh oh. *




MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

I think that's like Rule 1 that I violated, oh well...too late now


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Krizzel -
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, as a level 2 Hero the most you can spend on one power is 5 HrP. So you couldn't have a Heightened Intellect that high.
> 
> ...




Krizzel - the HrP cap s Character level + 3, not Class level + 3, so you're fine.

Sollir - I haven't seen the Soulmech, but it looks like it has potential if someone can swing a write-up of them my way.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

K, i'll find it tomorrow as its on my other comp then.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Krizzel - the HrP cap s Character level + 3, not Class level + 3, so you're fine.*





Really? Missed that. Sorry 'bout that.



> *Sollir - I haven't seen the Soulmech, but it looks like it has potential if someone can swing a write-up of them my way. *




They get an extra 2d10 HP at 1st. But they have no Con score (like Constructs) so they normally end up having less HP at higher levels.

Have all Construct immunities, except for immune to Mind-influencing effects and Critical Hits. Since they DO have a mind, they aren't immune to those effects, and as a somewhat delicate robot, they can be critted.

40' base move I think. Can only heal if someone is willing to perform repairs on them, using the Dragonstar Repair skill.

I think they get +2 or +4 to Str and Int, but the same minuses to Dex and Cha.

They don't need sleep, food, water, or air. They can get upgrades that cost XP, in a manner somewhat like making magical items. 

I THINK that is it, but thats all solely from memory. If you are still interested, I could send garyh the real thing.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Looks good so far, Caliber.  Shoot it to me if you have it handy.  My e-mail is in my profile.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

BTW, any comments on the mechanics part of my character I posted on the Rogue's Gallery thread?


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *BTW, any comments on the mechanics part of my character I posted on the Rogue's Gallery thread? *




The mechanics look solid to me, Dalamar.  And every superteam needs an "armor guy"!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ya know, the Star of David is also the symbol for the State of Israel.  He could be Israel's answer to Captain America.   *




You know what?  That actually works!   I forgot that its also the symbol for the State of Israel.  The answer to Captain America, very nice!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And KitanaVorr - if you're playing, I can see there's a in-team target for Jack of Heart's constant double entendres and advances (he's a swashbuckler with multiple psychDisads to roleplay, don't ya know?  ) *




LOL...that could be very fun indeed!  I can be pretty witty with the comebacks myself 

Yes, I'm playing, i'm just totally stuck on what kind of character I want! =P and on top of that, i still have to finish reading the whole thing, seeing as I've never played supers before.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know if anyone caught this but Golems come from Hebrew lore (to the best of my recollection.)
> *




Yep I know that which is why I thought it was very kewl.  I totally don't remember though the book that its in.  Damn it, now its gonna bother me and I'm going to have to look it up ;p

EDIT: LOL I should finish reading everything before I comment, caught Gary's later post...yeah that's the book  lol thanks for saving me some time


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Golem*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know what?  That actually works!   I forgot that its also the symbol for the State of Israel.  The answer to Captain America, very nice! *




Glad you approve!  If I ever get to use him, I'd probably go with that angle, as it's less touchy.  I could even make him an android, so he'd be a construct like the "real" Golem.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL...that could be very fun indeed!  I can be pretty witty with the comebacks myself
> 
> Yes, I'm playing, i'm just totally stuck on what kind of character I want! =P and on top of that, i still have to finish reading the whole thing, seeing as I've never played supers before. *




We'll wait, fear not.  And if you need ideas, just stroll through your local comic shop.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep I know that which is why I thought it was very kewl.  I totally don't remember though the book that its in.  Damn it, now its gonna bother me and I'm going to have to look it up ;p
> 
> EDIT: LOL I should finish reading everything before I comment, caught Gary's later post...yeah that's the book  lol thanks for saving me some time *




Always glad to be of service!!


----------



## Caliber (Dec 28, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *BTW, any comments on the mechanics part of my character I posted on the Rogue's Gallery thread? *




Looking over your character I note a few things.

You seem to have forgotten the Defense bonus you receive from your Super-Agility when calculating your Defense. 

Further, I am pretty sure the Defense bonus from your Super-Agility would have also increased to +3 with your purchases of extra effect.

Finally, you bought Self-Sufficient : No Breathing as well as Water Breathing. You don't need to be able to breath water if you already have no need to breath, so you can devote those points to something else. 

Otherwise, your character looks pretty good. An Armored-Speedster. Cool!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2002)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *You seem to have forgotten the Defense bonus you receive from your Super-Agility when calculating your Defense. *



I remembered the same thing just this morning but was too lazy to go over and edit the change just yet.







> *Further, I am pretty sure the Defense bonus from your Super-Agility would have also increased to +3 with your purchases of extra effect.*



Brain fart. 


> *Finally, you bought Self-Sufficient : No Breathing as well as Water Breathing. You don't need to be able to breath water if you already have no need to breath, so you can devote those points to something else.*



Good point, it didn't even cross my mind.







> *Otherwise, your character looks pretty good. An Armored-Speedster. Cool!  *



Glad to be of service


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

So, folk, how are the characters coming along?

Feel free to ask me any question you may have.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 31, 2002)

I've been slogging thru the d20 Modern rules, trying to get it down.

Many ideas swimming around, trying to nail some stuff down...


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

That's cool, Reaper.  If you have any questions, let me know.

How's everyone else doing on their PC's?


----------



## Keia (Dec 31, 2002)

I posted Phoenix over on the Orange Count Eight thread in the Rogues Gallery.  I've still got to do the equipment, background and personality, but the basics are completed.

Let me know what you think.  

I wanted to add (from playing him before) a phoenix burst that occurred when his 'armor' was pierced and a requirement to be treated weekly for a day to control/subdue the fires within lest he explode. [sort of like the Jack of hearts from Marvel Comics]  But it was cost effective to set it up and/or I didn't know how to set it up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 31, 2002)

I think i'll use the soul mech race, but I"m still pondering a bit on the powers, would Soul Mech race be +0 or +1?


----------



## Caliber (Dec 31, 2002)

Normally a Soulmech is +0 ECL, but not being able to be healed by Divine Magic is a much larger negative in DnD than in Supers.

You still wouldn't be able to heal naturall, unless someone was there to Repair you, however, which is pretty bad in and of itself.

Edit: Oh and I think I fixed the picture problem. Bout to go try (again!)


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I think i'll use the soul mech race, but I"m still pondering a bit on the powers, would Soul Mech race be +0 or +1? *




I dunno...  could you e-mail me exactly what the soul mech entails?    I got a gist of it a page or two ago, but I'm not sure if that's everything...


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I posted Phoenix over on the Orange Count Eight thread in the Rogues Gallery.  I've still got to do the equipment, background and personality, but the basics are completed.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> I wanted to add (from playing him before) a phoenix burst that occurred when his 'armor' was pierced and a requirement to be treated weekly for a day to control/subdue the fires within lest he explode. [sort of like the Jack of hearts from Marvel Comics]  But it was cost effective to set it up and/or I didn't know how to set it up. *




Phoenix looks good at first glance.  I haven't started going over the PCs with a fine tooth comb yet, so if I see anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 31, 2002)

Got it! You can see my Hero Machine creation (hopefully) over in the Rogue Gallery Thread.

Oh, and garyh I am about to send you the Soulmech info.


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Got it! You can see my Hero Machine creation (hopefully) over in the Rogue Gallery Thread.
> 
> Oh, and garyh I am about to send you the Soulmech info. *




Just got back from watching TTT.  I got your e-mail, and I'll give the soul mech a look and let you and Sollir know.


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, I'm ruling that the Soulmech will be ECL +1.  Most of the downside only factors in to a fantasy game (no Raise Dead, no divine healing, etc.), so I think it merits an ECL.

Sollir, you are welcome to use the Soulmech as ECL +1, and I think it'd be a cool addition to the game..


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 1, 2003)

Happy new year everyone   Now, anyone mind sending me the stats?  I think I had onlyt he partial stats since the one I have doesn't give any extra HD


----------



## Caliber (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll send you one in a moment, but one thing that isn't mentioned is going to be a Soulmech's lack of a Constitution.

They have no score, and a modifier of +0. You CAN spend XP and money to purchase upgrades to your body however. If you want some info on those I will need a few days to get my books.

Edit: Oh, and Happy New Year! Hehe!


----------



## GreyShadow (Jan 2, 2003)

*Disney Connection*

G'day Everyone!

Interesting read so far with the ideas and stuff on the characters.

The one thing that I can see would be Disney not wanting any heroes that would generate a bad image for them.  That would rule out most of the Wolverine / Punisher types.  Can't have Mickey shot by the good guys.  Bad for PR. 

Anyone thought of using a Disney character as a basis for their hero?

Cheers & Happy New Year.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, my character is basically a modernized Pinnochio , I was saying earlier that Tinkerbell would be easily made with the rules (actually being a human who could sizeshift down to tiny)...hrm, cartoon characters could use that bonus hero ability, choosing 'luck' would make alot of sense


----------



## Mirth (Jan 2, 2003)

garyh,

Finally got 4CTF yesterday, so I'm working on my character now. We're B-list Superheros, right? So I'm assuming that there are A-listers around too, correct? My character concept is sort of a former teen sidekick who has grown up and is just now trying to make it on his own (sort of like when Robin became Nightwing in Teen Titans). Is it alright with you if I create the A-lister NPC who my guy was apprenticed to as well?


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Disney Connection*



			
				GreyShadow said:
			
		

> *G'day Everyone!
> 
> Interesting read so far with the ideas and stuff on the characters.
> 
> ...




Good points, and good ideas, GreyShadow.  I'll have to keep that in mind.  From what I've heard, no one's planning a "dark" character yet, so I think we're okay.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *garyh,
> 
> Finally got 4CTF yesterday, so I'm working on my character now. We're B-list Superheros, right? So I'm assuming that there are A-listers around too, correct? My character concept is sort of a former teen sidekick who has grown up and is just now trying to make it on his own (sort of like when Robin became Nightwing in Teen Titans). Is it alright with you if I create the A-lister NPC who my guy was apprenticed to as well? *




The OC Eight are B-List, formed because the A-List teams in LA and San Diego ignored OC.  If you want to create a mentor for your former teen sidekick who'd still be with the LA or SD team I think that'd be a great idea!!  I don't have names for the LA or SD teams yet, so we can flesh them out together if you go with this.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 2, 2003)

Working on an Iron Man type right now, and trying to think of anything else for the Intellect.  I think he (Intellect) is really the one I'd like to play, but he's not quite right.  Maybe I'll try writing up some new powers to submit for your approval, if that'd be alright?  I was already thinking about a 'Super-Mind' power as an analogue to Super-Strength.

Should have more time to work on this sunday and beyond, since we'll finally be back home   Ahh, I miss my computer...


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Krizzel, I'll be glad to look over any proposed powers you come up with.  I may post them in the Nat20 forum for some feedback there as to if they're balanced, so don't take it personally.    The author of the book regularly answes question there, and he and some others were who helped me patch 4CtF for D20 Modern.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

What are the characters we have in the works so far?  I've got a few ideas, but I want to see who's already there (besides the ones in the rogue gallery).  I've got a batman/shi type in the works.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *What are the characters we have in the works so far?  I've got a few ideas, but I want to see who's already there (besides the ones in the rogue gallery).  I've got a batman/shi type in the works. *




I'm with KV. I'd like a rundown, too, please. I'm developing a former kid sidekick right now.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *What are the characters we have in the works so far?  I've got a few ideas, but I want to see who's already there (besides the ones in the rogue gallery).  I've got a batman/shi type in the works. *



My character is pretty much based on mobility (what with 60ft speed and a +30 Jump). He also has decent staying power thanks to his high Defense and he can handle himself in melee. 
Of course, he's already in the Rogue's Gallery so this is just a summary for ease of reference.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2003)

Gary

My character this restriction...

When she is in her regular human form, the only ability she has is fast healing.  However, when she changes to her superhero form, she has her superhero powers but not fast healing.  If in her superhero form she goes down to 1/4 hit points, then she automatically reverts back to her human form.  She cannot regain her superhero form unless she brings her hit points above 1/4.

How much is that worth for the reduction? I choose uncommon(-3) because in battle, the superhero definitely can get hurt so its not rare.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 4, 2003)

Selected most of my hero's powers, I'll have him up by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Gary
> 
> My character this restriction...
> 
> ...




Sounds about right to me, Kit, and I'm curious to see what the story on this character is!!


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry, folks, but I don't know any more about what people are working on than what's on this thread.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 4, 2003)

My character is a Ranged Attacker, although not Energy based. Hes weak against Fire too (but don't tell anyone )


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Krizzel, I'll be glad to look over any proposed powers you come up with.  I may post them in the Nat20 forum for some feedback there as to if they're balanced, so don't take it personally.    The author of the book regularly answes question there, and he and some others were who helped me patch 4CtF for D20 Modern. *





Okay, I made a thread over on the Natural 20 forum asking for help with my character and coming up with some new powers.  Come over and help!

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=577954#post577954


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 6, 2003)

Dude, Garyh, you seriously need to post news about this in the Nat20 forum.  You're just the kick in the pants I needed to get back to work on the D20 Modern revisions to FCTF.  If anyone needs help, suggestions, etc. for their characters, feel free to post here or on the Nat20 forum.  Could someone post links to all the PCs on this thread.

By the way, Garyh, thanks for the encouragement back a few weeks ago.  Despite a disappointing break up, I'm good to go now.  The new year begins with an uphill climb, so I'm hoping I'll enjoy the view from the top of the hill.


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, back when I started that "4CtF and Modern" thread, it was in anticipation of this game.  Once I get this game started, I'll post a thread with links to the game thread and character thread in the Nat20 forum.  I'm glad this is inspiring you, though!   Glad things are going better for you now, RW.

Oh, and *everyone*:  RangerWickett _wrote_ 4CtF.  Ask him questions, for he knows all.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Oh, and everyone:  RangerWickett wrote 4CtF.  Ask him questions, for he knows all.   *




LOL no offense, but I'm still trying to sort the whole 4CtF pdf out  and make sense of it all.  I think I'm making good headway though.

However, I've got the character history down and it is pretty interesting.  Now I just need to come up with a name for her and finish up her hero powers.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay this is my idea for a character and I'm still messing with the hero powers.

I'm going to make her Vietnamese.  Since the time of the ages, her family has been able to carry within their bodies a spirit, a warrior spirit.   Passed from mother to daughter at death, the spirit can be called during times of need.  This spirit takes over her body, transforming it and fighting the battle for her basically.

The two symbols of Vietnam are the Dragon and the Phoenix.  LOL since the Phoenix is already taken, I'm going for the Dragon motif.

Her name is Anh Nguyen.  She is an 18 year old college student whose mother has just died.  She just inherited this power of her ancestors and she doesn't really know how to use it or control it.

I can't think of a good superhero name  and a good name for the ancient longsword she'll be using.



What?  I guess she could be called "Dragon" or "Lady Dragon" and the sword be called "The Dragon's Tooth"?  I don't know.  Sounds a little too much.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

I think Lady Dragon and the Dragon's Tooth are both fine.  The backstory sunds great, Kit!!

FYI - If she's an OC local, she'd likely be from Westminster or Garden Grove.  OC's Little Saigon is in those two cities.  I assume she's going to school in OC.  The two public four year schools in the county are UC Irvine and Cal State Fullerton.  She could go to either, but if you have her go to UCI, I can help with the background, and it'd help me with adventure hooks.  

Oh, and what's her major?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I think Lady Dragon and the Dragon's Tooth are both fine.  The backstory sunds great, Kit!!
> 
> FYI - If she's an OC local, she'd likely be from Westminster or Garden Grove.  OC's Little Saigon is in those two cities.  I assume she's going to school in OC.  The two public four year schools in the county are UC Irvine and Cal State Fullerton.  She could go to either, but if you have her go to UCI, I can help with the background, and it'd help me with adventure hooks.
> 
> Oh, and what's her major?   *




LOl I was supposed to be going to sleep a while ago ;p but I'm too addicted!

Anyway, UC Irvine of course!   And her major? Hmm, lol I don't know actually.    She's undecided.  I mean she's only a freshman afterall.   What's UCI big for?

What's the difference between the Little Saigons?


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOl I was supposed to be going to sleep a while ago ;p but I'm too addicted!
> 
> ...




The top two majors at UCI are Biology (_everyone_ thinks they're going to be a doctor  ) and Information and Computer Science (ICS).  The biggest School, though, is my turf of the School of Social Sciences, where I did Political Science and Economics.  You can scan www.uci.edu for more info on the University.

As for Little Saigon, it's really just one big LS.  The two cities border each other.  LS started in Westminster in the '70s, I'd guess, and in the early '90's crept into part of Garden Grove.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The top two majors at UCI are Biology (everyone thinks they're going to be a doctor  ) and Information and Computer Science (ICS).  The biggest School, though, is my turf of the School of Social Sciences, where I did Political Science and Economics.  You can scan www.uci.edu for more info on the University.
> 
> As for Little Saigon, it's really just one big LS.  The two cities border each other.  LS started in Westminster in the '70s, I'd guess, and in the early '90's crept into part of Garden Grove. *




Stick her in the oldest part of Little Saigon, the heart of it all.

er and I'm gonna have to think more about her major when I think about her personality.  Yeah I forgot about the biology part, my cousin was thinking about doing psychiatry, but now I think she's just sticking to pyschology.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Psychology would be one of the popular majors in the School of Social Sciences, FYI.

Here's a rough map of the county, for everyone's reference.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *What?  I guess she could be called "Dragon" or "Lady Dragon" and the sword be called "The Dragon's Tooth"?  I don't know.  Sounds a little too much. *




In comics, you WANT too much. Sounds great!


----------



## Mirth (Jan 7, 2003)

Do I have this list right?

1 - Krizzel - Supreme Intellect - says it all doesn't it?
2 - KitanaVorr - Lady Dragon - sword spirit
3 - reapersaurus - Jack Of Hearts - swashbuckler
4 - Caliber - Bruce Ferring - nature spirit
5 - Dalamar - <name> - armored speedster
6 - Sollir Furryfoot - ? - modernized Pinnochio?
7 - Keia - Phoenix - flying energy projector
8 - mirthcard - ? - former kid sidekick

The way that I'm conceiving of my character is as a rich, smart, good-looking (sorta pretty boy) former sidekick who is now out on his own. He had a really bad sidekick name that he hates (right now it's *WizKid, The Boy Genius!* but that might change) and is trying to distance himself from the name and his former mentor, whom he envies. He hangs out with the Hollywood and Rock Star crowd, partying, dating supermodels, etc. He considers himself an A-Lister who is stuck with a bunch of B-Listers. Pretty much your grade-A @$$hole. Still haven't come up with powers though.  Was thinking frost or ice powers, something COOL, get it? But that doesn't fit with his sidekick name, so I'm still working on it.


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

mirthcard:  perhaps "El Nino," with storm-type powers?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *mirthcard:  perhaps "El Nino," with storm-type powers? *




ROFL!  El NINO ;p


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

*Anh Nguyen*

Okay here are some of Anh's stats for your perusal before I post her.

HERO 4/FAST 2

Name: Anh Nguyen
Age: 18
Hair: Black with gold highlights
Eyes: Dark Brown

Occupation: Student at University of Irvine, Major: Undecided
Class-Skill: Computer Use, Knowledge(History), Research

STR 14, DEX 14, CON 15, INT 15, WIS 10, WIS 10

Bab +3, Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1, Def +5

Talent: Increased Speed

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency, Brawl, Combat Martial Arts, Blindfight, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Heroic Surge

Powers only available when she is Human for -1 Restriction: (her regular self)
Fast Healing 8
Alternate Form  2
Extra Feat(Personal Fire Arms Proficiency) 1

Powers only available when she is in her Super Hero form.  If she is ever at 1/4 hit points she will revert back to human from and not allowed to change into the Super Hero form until her hit points are above 1/4 for -3 Restriction.
Evasion (Take only half damage on failed reflex save but only with no or light armor) 5
Heightened Physical Ability(+2 DEX) 0
Keen Hearing (+4) 0
Keen Sight (+4) 0
Super Agility(2 Dex Checks) 0
Super Strength (2 Str Checks and 2 to melee or thrown weapon damage rolls) 0
Super Strike(As if +2 Weapon) 0
Uncanny Dodge(Unflankable) 6
Heightened Accuracy(+3 to Attack) 1

DRAGON'S FANG
Only available when using the sword for -2 Gadget Restriction:
Attack, Energy FORCE (Range Touch attack.  Increased Damage 5d6. Adjustable. External Gadget.) 9


----------



## Caliber (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Anh Nguyen*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Heightened Physical Activity(+2 DEX) 0*




That should probably be Heightened Physical *Ability*  

Otherwise she looks really good, although I was not aware that you could buy a power down to 0 points through restrictions.

Note that without buying extra HP you might have less HP than you would want (but then I guess no one ever has more HP than they want ...  )


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Anh Nguyen*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That should probably be Heightened Physical Ability
> 
> ...




Oh I didn't think about that ;p lol okay hmmm I will do some work on that....


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 8, 2003)

BTW, Kit, you can't reduce a power's price by more than half with restrictions. It's somewhere in there, but the page number escapes me at the moment and I'm too lazy to go look for it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *BTW, Kit, you can't reduce a power's price by more than half with restrictions. It's somewhere in there, but the page number escapes me at the moment and I'm too lazy to go look for it. *




I'll try and look but (no offense intended) its not the easiest thing to read especially for a speed reader. LOL having to move the scroll bar up and down over and over to read the columns in pdf form gets me woozy.

Hey I have a piece of future advice for anybody writing pdf documents!  Don't overuse columns when you've got alot of text paragraphs. It splits up the wording and makes it difficult to skim on the computer.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 9, 2003)

Check page 33 of 4CtF for all of your Restriction Limit needs.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's a picture of Anh Nguyen in her normal form.  Its hard to find a normal face for women in there.  Not a lot of choices for female.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay, updated version of The Supreme Intellect is posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm still deciding on his appearance and background.  Also thinking about ditching the attack power for something else (or using the points to unrestrict the teleport).  I'm not sure - any opinions?

Also, I'd like opinions on these two pictures:






or





Any preference?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's one in her alternate superhero form aka the ghost incarnation.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *Check page 33 of 4CtF for all of your Restriction Limit needs. *




okay hehe back to the drawing board she goes...hmm...more thought now...


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Kit - awesome pics!

Krizzel - I vote for #2.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Kit - awesome pics!
> 
> Krizzel - I vote for #2. *




That's right, you tell him.  I keep saying that I think the scarf is really cute.   He looks really professorial.  

LOL hehe is he going to be Anh's professor?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 9, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's right, you tell him.  I keep saying that I think the scarf is really cute.   He looks really professorial.
> 
> LOL hehe is he going to be Anh's professor?  *





Wow.  Hmm, that's an interesting idea.  I was thinking of him having gotten his degree & doctorate at Cornell, perhaps having his 'awakening' happen there too.  Then at this point, he might be in California working with Caltech or JPL?  What else might a Physics / Astrophysics PHD be doing out there?

He does have the Renown feat too...and I wasn't planning on him having a secret identity.  Does she want to take a class from the famous superhero Astro professor? 


Edit - and how come everybody likes #2?  I don't like the pose of #1, but I do like the tie...


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

UC Irvine has been home to two Nobel Laureates in the Physical Sciences, so there's a reason to be there.

Always pimpin' my alma matter...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Krizzel _*Wow.  Hmm, that's an interesting idea.  I was thinking of him having gotten his degree & doctorate at Cornell, perhaps having his 'awakening' happen there too.  Then at this point, he might be in California working with Caltech or JPL?  What else might a Physics / Astrophysics PHD be doing out there?
> 
> He does have the Renown feat too...and I wasn't planning on him having a secret identity.  Does she want to take a class from the famous superhero Astro professor?
> 
> ...




oh  yeah oh yeah GO BIG RED! (my school if you hadn't guessed it is Cornell)

She could have a crush on the superhero Astro professor!  I know I would!  Intellect is just sooo sexy...

yep, take a class from him, follow him around wanting to be his student assistent...hehe  assist in other things...hmm okay its getting late...


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *yep, take a class from him, follow him around wanting to be his student assistent...hehe  assist in other things...hmm okay its getting late...    *




Yup...  and it's been hours... er, minutes...  okay, seconds since your last innuendo.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Yup...  and it's been hours... er, minutes...  okay, seconds since your last innuendo.   *




oh dear, i'm losing my _touch_ already...


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh dear, i'm losing my touch already... *




Oh, boy, here we go again...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

*Beware PG-17 Post....*

the correct smiley progression for   is...

        

lol okay I REALLY need to sleep now...LOL


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Beware PG-17 Post....*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *the correct smiley progression for   is...
> 
> 
> 
> lol okay I REALLY need to sleep now...LOL *




See, that _would_ be the correct smiley progression for  if I had started with any doubt whatsoever as to what you were refering to.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Beware PG-17 Post....*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See, that would be the correct smiley progression for  if I had started with any doubt whatsoever as to what you were refering to.   *




never doubt an innuendo from me!


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Beware PG-17 Post....*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> never doubt an innuendo from me! *




Don't worry, I've learned that the _hard_ way...


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2003)

Garyh,

I've got my picture done, but I'm having a terrible time getting the picture to attach, etc.  Would it be possible to e-mail you the save of the hero data and have you post the picture?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Garyh,
> 
> I've got my picture done, but I'm having a terrible time getting the picture to attach, etc.  Would it be possible to e-mail you the save of the hero data and have you post the picture?
> 
> Keia *




gotta put your picture up on the web before you can attach it via the web link


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, getting the picture onto my pc with no graphics programs or screen capture ability does make the first part kind of tough.  'Course, I could just be missing something simple.  Very possible.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Yeah, getting the picture onto my pc with no graphics programs or screen capture ability does make the first part kind of tough.  'Course, I could just be missing something simple.  Very possible.
> 
> Keia *




If you've got windows PC , it always comes with PAINT in the ACCESSORIES.  Then you just hit PRINTSCREEN button with the picture visible on the monitor, then open PAINT, then PASTE.  You'll have the picture.  After that just cut and paste around until you get what you want.  Save it as jpg, load it up on a website and ta-da. ;p


----------



## Caliber (Jan 9, 2003)

If you are an idiot like me, that won't be enough.

I couldn't cut my picture in Paint and had to get my girlfriend to do it for me.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 9, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> *If you are an idiot like me, that won't be enough.
> 
> I couldn't cut my picture in Paint and had to get my girlfriend to do it for me.  *





Paint is terrible.  I've seen better shareware.  Of coures, Paint is the only thing I've got on this PC.  Paint Shop Pro usually sells for around $100, and while comparable to Photoshop it is actually quite affordable (vs. what? about 500 or so for Photoshop?).  I should probably go buy it myself


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Garyh,
> 
> I've got my picture done, but I'm having a terrible time getting the picture to attach, etc.  Would it be possible to e-mail you the save of the hero data and have you post the picture?
> 
> Keia *




Sure, you can e-mail me the txt file for you hero, and I can post it on the boards.  My e-mail is in my profile.


----------



## Caliber (Jan 9, 2003)

My girlfriend luckily owns a copy of Adobe Photoshop (she needs it for her job)

When I explained that I didn't know how to cut off extraneous white space from a jpeg she just laughed at me for a while. Ah well. 

Paint does, indeed, suck though.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll try and look but (no offense intended) its not the easiest thing to read especially for a speed reader. LOL having to move the scroll bar up and down over and over to read the columns in pdf form gets me woozy.
> 
> Hey I have a piece of future advice for anybody writing pdf documents!  Don't overuse columns when you've got alot of text paragraphs. It splits up the wording and makes it difficult to skim on the computer.     *




I usually read on the computer too, but after our first book, we found out the majority of people seem to print out the books, so overall columns were what we decided was best.  Then again I'm lucky, because I have the raw text available whenever I want (and I'm working on the revisions for d20 Modern right now!).

Oh, and if you folks manage to get at least . . . oh, I'll arbitrarily decide on 3 weeks. . . .  Yes, if you play for three weeks with these characters, they will make their way into the Big Book of Super Powers as members of the rogues gallery, if that's cool with you.    So don't let us down.  We'll even try to get some better illustrations than what Hero Machine can provide.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Garyh for posting my picture.  Had trouble getting it to display from my save location in yahoo groups.  I think I'm the only one looking real superhero-y in the group so far.

Getting really pumped to get this going.  Anything I need to do yet?


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I usually read on the computer too, but after our first book, we found out the majority of people seem to print out the books, so overall columns were what we decided was best.  Then again I'm lucky, because I have the raw text available whenever I want (and I'm working on the revisions for d20 Modern right now!).
> 
> Oh, and if you folks manage to get at least . . . oh, I'll arbitrarily decide on 3 weeks. . . .  Yes, if you play for three weeks with these characters, they will make their way into the Big Book of Super Powers as members of the rogues gallery, if that's cool with you.    So don't let us down.  We'll even try to get some better illustrations than what Hero Machine can provide. *




That's awesome, RW!!  Say, um...  there wouldn't, you know...  be a way to mention, the, er...  GM somehow, would there?  

BTW - This means get crankin' on those PCs, everybody!!


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Thanks Garyh for posting my picture.  Had trouble getting it to display from my save location in yahoo groups.  I think I'm the only one looking real superhero-y in the group so far.
> 
> Getting really pumped to get this going.  Anything I need to do yet? *




No problem, Keia.  I think you're fine for now.  Heck, [unsubtle]you're WAAAAAAAAAAAAY aead of most of the group.[/unsubtle]


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 10, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Yes, if you play for three weeks with these characters, they will make their way into the Big Book of Super Powers as members of the rogues gallery, if that's cool with you.    So don't let us down.  We'll even try to get some better illustrations than what Hero Machine can provide. *



Oh, that rocks so hard, you can feel it in your BONES!  

Tres cool, RW.
This certainly gives me motivation to get the soon-to-be-legendary Jack of Hearts out of the corner of my mind and on the page. 
Course, he's already a legend in his own mind; might as well let everyone see how Swashbuckling, Adventurous, devil-may-care and Seductive he knows he is.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Oh, that rocks so hard, you can feel it in your BONES!
> 
> Tres cool, RW.
> This certainly gives me motivation to get the soon-to-be-legendary Jack of Hearts out of the corner of my mind and on the page.
> Course, he's already a legend in his own mind; might as well let everyone see how Swashbuckling, Adventurous, devil-may-care and Seductive he knows he is.    *




Ah, Anh can't wait to spar with him.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ah, Anh can't wait to spar with him.  *



I'll leave the obvious type of come-back and entendre' for now, and save it for the game.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, TSI is all done over in the Rogue's Gallery (more or less - I need to say what stuff he's carrying, and I'm thinking about swapping CHA and WIS - but he's ready to go  ).  Thanks for the help on the powers, RangerWickett!


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Yes, if you play for three weeks with these characters, they will make their way into the Big Book of Super Powers as members of the rogues gallery, if that's cool with you.    So don't let us down.  We'll even try to get some better illustrations than what Hero Machine can provide. *



How long do we have to get that three weeks done?  Seriously, I can get _two_ characters in there! 
A good start for my publishing career  

Or maybe not.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

I added my origin to the rogue's gallery.  The hero who knew everything could be The Supreme Intellect if you want. Otherwise, it was a Prof. X type A list hero just helping out.

Feel free to clarify or add specifics.

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I added my origin to the rogue's gallery.  The hero who knew everything could be The Supreme Intellect if you want. Otherwise, it was a Prof. X type A list hero just helping out.
> 
> Feel free to clarify or add specifics.
> 
> Keia *





The Hero Who Knows Everything...sounds like another good alias to me   I'm sure TSI would happily guide Phoenix to becoming a superhero instead of a villain, and he might even have been called in to figure out what had happened at the lab.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

That's what I figured.  Under a day to corrolate all of the data and boom, "Mr. Laine, can you spare a few moments, I'm here to perhaps save your life."

At least the title isn't The Man who Knew Too Much.  Bad things always happen to those guys.


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

Cool stuff, guys.  Keep it coming!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *That's what I figured.  Under a day to corrolate all of the data and boom, "Mr. Laine, can you spare a few moments, I'm here to perhaps save your life."
> 
> At least the title isn't The Man who Knew Too Much.  Bad things always happen to those guys. *




No, from his view it's "The Man Who Didn't Know Enough." 

Glad you like it, Gary!  Have you had a chance to look over TSI yet?  Any problems?  I think I forgot to take 2/3 of the AP...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

LOL I know I'm missing stuff myself.


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

TSI looks solid to me, Krizzel, and I really like the history.

And you, Kit, _are_ missing stuff.  Chop chop!!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

Who else are we waiting for?

We've got five PCs in the Rogue's Gallery...they're all more or less finished, right?  Who are the last three?


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

PC's more or less done:

1 - Krizzel - The Supreme Intellect
2 - KitanaVorr - Lady Dragon
3 - Caliber - Bruce Terring, The Eco-Guy
4 - Dalamar - Iron Man-type
5 - Keia - Phoenix

No PC stats:
1 - reapersaurus - swashbuckler
2 - Sollir Furryfoot - android
3 - mirthcard - former teen sidekick

Mirthcard left a post that he was busy until the end of this week, I believe.  I don't know what's up with Reapersaurus or Sollir.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> I don't know what's up with Reapersaurus or Sollir. *




Reaper's been posting up a storm in the V:tM thread.  He's probably working on that character.

I'll completely finish Anh tonight.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Anh's done I believe.  Am I missing anything?


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

Anh loooks good to me, Kit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

I have the personality of Jack Styles down pat - it's the mechanics that have me somewhat stymied.
That D20 Modern book is a bit thick, and I don't get yet the differences.
I know the FCtF part like the back of my hand, but I've been trying to finish up some stuff IRL and my Vampire character that Kitana mentioned before cracking at Jack of Hearts.

Could someone synopsize some of the stuff in D20 Modern that I should be looking at to speed up my process?


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, Reaper, the key things I think you'd need to look at are the classes - particularly, the Fast Hero and the Charismatic Hero.  Toose two combined with Hero levels would make the perfect swashbuckker.  Combat is sufficiently the same that I wouldn't worry about it.  Skim the Skills and Feats.  Much is the same as D&D 3e, but there are a few differences.  Make sure you take the archaic weapons profeciency, so you can use a rapier.  Finally, the Occupation aspect is new.  I'd guess either the Adventurer or Dilettante would be the most appropriate Occupations for Jack Styles.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

He works as an Environmental Scientist - how does that affect D20's "Occupation"?

And I looked at the classes - none of them seemed perfect.
The Fast Hero wasn't swashbuckler'ish, and the Charismatic Hero seemed like it was a Bard.
Jack doesn't inspire others, he inspires himself!  
LOL  Unless I didn't see it, they missed those powers in the D20 Rules...
(on a soapbox, I'm getting sick of all these powers that give benefits to ALLIES.
How bout a good, old-fashioned power that just helps yourself that happens to be CHA-based? (See why I like Divine Might?)


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

In that case, I'd say either the Academic or Technician would make for a good occupation.

As for the classes, the reason I mentioned Charismatic was the Charm Talent Tree.  The first talent in the sequence is "Charm," which gives a PC a bonus to social checks with a chosen gender.  Tell me THAT'S not swashbuckler-ish!   The Favor and Captivate abilities in that chain also would work well with a Swashbuckler, I'd say.  Fast Talk isn't a bad talent tree for a swashbuckler, either.  Your beef is with the Leadership Talent Tree.    And I think both the Fast talent trees (Defensive and Increased Speed) could work with a swashbuckler.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

cool - I'll look into those further.
thanks!


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

Just bumping to keep it in our thoughts.  Looking forward to the OCE.

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

More bumping.

Does anyone need help with their character?

What do you say to starting an IC thread just so those of us who are done can start RP-ing?  Also is it worth asking if the people who we're waiting on still want to play?  Have we heard from anyone besides reaper?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

I think I'll go to Rogue's right now and just wing myself a history. It doesn't have to be a novel, does it.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *I think I'll go to Rogue's right now and just wing myself a history. It doesn't have to be a novel, does it. *




Nope.  Mine is only about a page I think, and that's probably more than necessary.  So long as we know who you are, why you've got powers, and what you do.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

Done. Stop the timers. Let's see... 25 minutes, including the time to get there, write, get back and watch TV when doing all that.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry folks. RL has been extremely busy lately. 

I think I've got the final concept down for my character, but I'm having a hard time putting him down stat-wise. Any help would be greatly appreciated  

Anyway, here's some background:
He was formerly known as Rubber Boy, kid sidekick to the Incredible Colossal Man-Mountain, and along with his mentor he was a founding member of New York City's Freedom Squad. 

Now that he's grown up, Rubber Boy has decided to strike out on his own on the left coast. Given his shapechanging abilities, his true name and his past have always been shrouded in mystery (even the Freedom Squad doesn't know his true identity). This has led to his new superhero moniker: NE1. 

When NE1 first got to California, he settled in Hollywood, getting work as a stand-in / body double both on- and off-screen for a number of powerful movie and rock stars. He has nurtured this side profession into a substantial income and a growing list of influential contacts. 

He has joined the Orange County Eight because he sees it as his chance to finally lead a group of heroes (whether or not the rest of the group feels this way  ). He flaunts his wealth, reputation and experience constantly because he thinks it impresses people.



That's about what I've got right now. Looking at Smart/Charismatic hero with the Personality AdvClass, then enough HrPs to give him shapechanging/morphing abilities like Mystique in X-Men.

Any pointers would be helpful and I'm sorry for being so late with this


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

Okay, the first thing to decide is how many levels of hero you want (also whether or not you want to start with the advanced class).  Are there any powers you want besides shapeshifting (page 84, cost 5 HrPs)?  If that's the only power then you only need one level of hero (and you've got 3 points left over as well).

For base classes definitely charismatic if you want to take Personality.  If you take a second base class, then I'd ask what is it that your hero uses to fight?  Strength, speed, stamina, wits, perception, or charm?  Take the corresponding base class.  Picking one by which talents you'd like to have is another option, or what I find myself doing a lot with d20 Modern is picking according to what set of class skills I need (though you can adjust a little bit by picking an occupation to add class skills).

Hopefully I'm not pointing out the obvious here


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey folks!!

*The game will start Wednesday!!*

Please have your character finished by then.

Mirthcard, NE1 sounds really cool.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hey folks!!
> 
> The game will start Wednesday!!
> 
> *





Alright!! 

I've actually been thinking of putting up *my* superhero game.  I guess I won't be able to start it before yours though.  I was thinking of starting at first level and playing through the various origins - what do you think of that?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

yay time to play!


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Alright!!
> ...




I say - woohoo!!

How would that work with the origins angle?  It'd be easiest to take the Fantastic Four approach, where the whole team is subjected to the same stimulus.  But, maybe you can think of something more creative.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah it'd be either FF style or something like mutants if I did everyone together.  But I could see doing individual origins too, though it would take a little more work.  I'll probably try it that way unless everyone would like to have the 'together' origin.


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Yeah it'd be either FF style or something like mutants if I did everyone together.  But I could see doing individual origins too, though it would take a little more work.  I'll probably try it that way unless everyone would like to have the 'together' origin. *




I'm happy with FF/Xavier School for the Gifted style, but if you're willing to do the work for individual origins, I'll do that too.


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2003)

Krizzel,

Count me in . . . if you'd have me that is.  I think it would be cool, and also a way to me to get more comfortable with the rules.

Keia


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry to be slacking, garyh. I'll have NE1 posted ASAP. Can't wait to start playing! 

Krizzel, I'd be interested in your game too.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 22, 2003)

Well, NE1 is almost ready to post. I was just wondering if I could get something house-ruled, garyh? 

I'd like my character to have Gamble as a class skill, but he's a Charismatic Hero. As is stands right now, Gamble is only a class skill for Dedicated Heroes. 

By the example given in the d20 Modern book, Dedicated Heroes are health care workers, clergy, activists, investigators, etc. Charismatic Heroes, on the other hand, are leaders, celebs, personalities, politicians, negotiators, entertainers, seducers, flirts, fast-talkers, con artists, spies, *gamblers,* etc. So according to the rules priests better at gambling than professional gamblers.  Since when?

Also, in 4CTF they state under the (Greater) Shapeshift power that "to assume complicated forms requires a Craft check." What kind of Craft skill would that be?

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

Hooray hooray hooray, we're starting today today today!


----------



## Caliber (Jan 22, 2003)

Whohoo! I'm still around although I haven't posted in a while.

Could someone stick a link to the IC thread in case I miss it?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Well, NE1 is almost ready to post. I was just wondering if I could get something house-ruled, garyh?
> 
> I'd like my character to have Gamble as a class skill, but he's a Charismatic Hero. As is stands right now, Gamble is only a class skill for Dedicated Heroes.
> 
> ...




For gamble, a simple solution would be to choose an occupation that gives you access to it.  I'm not sure if you picked one already or not, but by my quick check Criminal, Dilettante, and Entrepreneur all give access to gamble.  Either Dilettante or Entrepreneur could work for NE1 I think.

Otherwise I don't think gamble is too critical of a skill, and it seems reasonable enough for a charismatic hero.  I can't speak for Gary though   Maybe he'll let you swap one of your class skills out for gamble?

As for the craft check, I'd say whichever is appropriate to the form you're assuming.  For example, if you want to turn your arm into a gun you need craft(mechanical).  At least I *think* that's what they'd mean.  You can always go ask on the Natural 20 forum.


----------



## garyh (Jan 23, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Well, NE1 is almost ready to post. I was just wondering if I could get something house-ruled, garyh?
> 
> I'd like my character to have Gamble as a class skill, but he's a Charismatic Hero. As is stands right now, Gamble is only a class skill for Dedicated Heroes.
> 
> Also, in 4CTF they state under the (Greater) Shapeshift power that "to assume complicated forms requires a Craft check." What kind of Craft skill would that be?*




Krizzel's pretty accurate.  I'll let you take Gamble if your ocupation doesn't cover it.  As for the Craft issue, you need to be able to actually craft, with the appropriate skill, whatever complex shape you want to assume.  Wanna be a car?  Craft (mechanical).  And so on.


----------



## garyh (Jan 23, 2003)

The game thread is up!  Click here.

*Everyone get your PC up by Sunday, or else the OC8 will become the Suburban Seven (or even Six)!!*


----------



## Mirth (Jan 23, 2003)

*NE1 finally up and ready to go!*

Well I'm done for the most part. 

I do have a couple of other questions, though. I wasn't sure how to figure in my level increases for my Wealth bonus in with my Profession skill and my Windfall feat. 

Also, I took Heightened Defense to gain a better AC, but I'm not sure if it translates directly to the Defense bonus or not. Other than getting some equipment and weapons together, I'm done. 

I'm going to have my character show up last to the meeting, so don't think I'm ignoring the IC thread.

Also garyh, you might want to put OOC in the title of the thread so that Piratecat can move it to the new Talking the Talk forum.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: NE1 finally up and ready to go!*



			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Well I'm done for the most part.
> 
> I do have a couple of other questions, though. I wasn't sure how to figure in my level increases for my Wealth bonus in with my Profession skill and my Windfall feat.
> 
> ...




From somewhere buried way the heck at the beginning of the thread:


> - Everyone's base Wealth is 12. Modify this by your occupation, any Windfall feats you may have, and add 1 per level if you have ranks in Profession.




Heightened defense translates directly.  I believe Dalamar's character has it already.

IC thread - about to post there myself.

OOC forum - bah


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2003)

although I'm really tempted to play in a game you run, gary, I don't know if I have it in me to play in this one.

I've got the character, it's just......
... events recently have kind of spoiled me on the whole PbP thing.  

I don't think my participation is worth risking your game in any way, so It'd be best if I didn't buckle any swashes this time.


----------



## garyh (Jan 24, 2003)

Mirthcard:  Krizzel has the right of it again.

Reaper:  Sorry to hear that.   Not sure what the problem was, but I hope you get back to the PbP at some point.


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

Has anyone seen Sollir recnetly?  Is he still planning on playing?  I've got a friend lined up to take Reaper's spot, but Sollir's disappeared on me.  I've e-mailed him - hopefully, he'll get back on board soon.


----------



## Keia (Jan 25, 2003)

Last I read from him was he was busy with finals earlier in the month, and I know he dropped out of the epic game.  I've heard anything about this one though.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

well, maybe we'll be the Suburban 7 after all.


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

Could be...  maybe I'll try recruiting another if I don't hear from Sollir by Monday.  Disney doesn't want to have to recall all the OC8 t-shirts they made.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Could be...  maybe I'll try recruiting another if I don't hear from Sollir by Monday.  Disney doesn't want to have to recall all the OC8 t-shirts they made.   *




Nooo =) I like Suburban Seven

So if Sollir can't make it, I think we're fine as we are so we don't have to wait for someone else, we can just start playing!


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

I was actually just inspired to do a logo, too.  

I just realized you should probably have a mentor type as well as corporate brass.  I might give you an experienced hero retired from active duty to be the HQ guy.  He won't go on missions, but it means I don't have to have Disney call you up every week, and he can give you intelligence while you're in the field.  How's that sound?


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

Sounds alright 

How about an old grandpa or grandma type, from the golden age of heroes long gone by?  Someone who passes on advice and wisdom, but that doesn't get around much anymore.  That way they won't seem like a leader (well, unless you want them to be the leader, that is  ) and instead will be more of support type character.  Unless of course you already had an idea


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

I was actually thinking of introducing Roger Stevens, AKA Lt. Liberty, a retired soldier from the Golden Age of heroes with only slight hero powers and of advancing age, but a lot of experience to draw from and someone who could pass along orders when needed.

Sound kinda familiar?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I was actually thinking of introducing Roger Stevens, AKA Lt. Liberty, a retired soldier from the Golden Age of heroes with only slight hero powers and of advancing age, but a lot of experience to draw from and someone who could pass along orders when needed.
> 
> Sound kinda familiar?   *




LOL!  I love it


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2003)

With my first use of my new Mod powers, I'm sliding my own OOC thread to the new OOC forum.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry about not responding for a while, its been a bit busy on this side with school stuff.  If you're interested in a modern day pinnochio, I'll create him as soon as I can.  (Although perhaps he can be late to the first meeting/introduction if you want to start the PBP game now)


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2003)

Get your PC together as fast as you can, and I'll bring you in after the meeting.  We can just say you were in Diagnostics.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 1, 2003)

Character in by tomorrow hopefully


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Character in by tomorrow hopefully *




Glad your still with us, Sollir.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Since you asked  I think the game is going pretty good so far.  Of course, we haven't really gotten into the meat yet (though I'm not one to talk - we're barely getting to that point in Metal Joe now) so there's _some_ judgement to reserve, but I'm sure that will be good too 

I'm curious to see what sort of supervillains you come up with, whether they're in this 'issue' or not.  I don't mind  mixing it up with normals either.

So I guess, to sum up, so far so good, and show us more!


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

I think its going very well so far. My only comment would be that I wish it were going faster.  I'm sure though the post speed will pick up as we get more into the mission.

Keia

ps. still looking for some really cool phoenix images.  I have a few but if anyone sees any around can you direction them to me (or me to them, I guess).  Thanks!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

hehe I like it so far.  I'm fun with Anh.  She's a really different from my other PCs.  I'm ready for more interaction outside of the conference room and to see how we gel as a team.

Yeah we are going slow, but I'm hoping the post speed will increase a bit more as we get into the meat of things myself.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Speed is tricky.  It took me a long time to get Metal Joe going (though partly that was because of the holidays happening just after I started the IC thread) and it's still suffering a little bit because of that.  Windy came together much faster but I think it's still struggling a little as well, but getting better more quickly.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Well ;p just don't burn out, Krizzel, trying to keep up with all the writing.

I've been fairly lucky I suppose, my games tend to go pretty fast, with a few slow spots here and there.  I think it helps that I'm a pretty avid poster and post in the games at least twice a day.


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

I started back up at school right when I finally shifted this game into gear, so that's a large part why I've been posting a tad less.  However, it will pick up now that we're underway.

I was also trying to wait for Sulli to post his PC and see if my friend was going to join the game or not, neither of which seems to be happening.  

I am glad you've been enjoying the relatively slow intro, however.  I really like the way the characters are coming together.  Great job, guys!


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Garyh,

I decided rather early on that Brandon will have some side effects from his origin - problems controlling the fire within him.  His room temperature increases, burning of clothes, burning eyes, etc. are all examples (and I'm sure we'll come up with more - only need to refer to the Human Torch, or Phoenix, or any number of fire wielders).

The thin armor (mainly to cover the areas where the fire actually touched his skin) and the poking and prodded are the scientists' (including TSI) way to try and get the fire under control.  And they know (Brandon suspects) that it is growing within him.

Is that okay and any other ideas,

Keia

p.s. Avatar is for this game.  But much later . . . heh, heh


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

LOL

I was good

I wanted to blurt out...hey I didn't think any girl would mind burning of da clothes ;p

oops I blurted ROFL ;p


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

You didn't catch the costume reference in the story?  About if I go all out I tend to loose my clothes?

Some like it hot, but I take it to extremes.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *You didn't catch the costume reference in the story?  About if I go all out I tend to loose my clothes?
> 
> Some like it hot, but I take it to extremes. *




ROFL I caught it, but since he didn't say it aloud, Anh wasn't going to comment.  But you betcha I commented aloud myself and if you do burst into naked fiery glory, she definitely will make a comment


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Maybe you should change his name to Fire_streak_?

Okay, yeah that's bad  but my sense of humor is odd.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Maybe you should change his name to Firestreak?
> 
> Okay, yeah that's bad  but my sense of humor is odd. *




Hey

mine is in the gutter

I can't even tell you what name I came up with, but uh use your imagination


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...




What?!? Restraint? Twice in one day? You okay, Kit?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What?!? Restraint? Twice in one day? You okay, Kit?  *




I must be running a fever, maybe I'll burn t up my own clothes LOL


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

You could always just take them off . . . uh . . . to  . . . uh . . . protect them . . . from the burning. Yeah, that's it, the burning.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *You could always just take them off . . . uh . . . to  . . . uh . . . protect them . . . from the burning. Yeah, that's it, the burning.  *




ROFL

only if Brandon gets too close to Anh and sets her on fire...uh the not so nice way...you know...burning, pain and all


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

Speaking of pain, I liked my _ 'Pain is sobering' _ quote when NE1 showed up.  Don't worry, I'll try not to burn any of the team, as long as they don't deserve it. 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Speaking of pain, I liked my  'Pain is sobering'  quote when NE1 showed up.  Don't worry, I'll try not to burn any of the team, as long as they don't deserve it.
> 
> Keia *





Hey, you're the guy who flies around naked spewing flames...not a big problem for my stand point as long as you don't mind all the watching, a few pictures, a stint in Playgirl...

btw Dr. Harrison...Mr.Popular Brainiac...that would be funny if you were approached to do an issue of Playgirl.  Would he do it?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> btw Dr. Harrison...Mr.Popular Brainiac...that would be funny if you were approached to do an issue of Playgirl.  Would he do it? *




Being of the fine upstanding scandinavian stock that he is?  Absolutely not


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Garyh,
> 
> I decided rather early on that Brandon will have some side effects from his origin - problems controlling the fire within him.  His room temperature increases, burning of clothes, burning eyes, etc. are all examples (and I'm sure we'll come up with more - only need to refer to the Human Torch, or Phoenix, or any number of fire wielders).
> 
> ...




That all works for me, Keia.  Good stuff!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Being of the fine upstanding scandinavian stock that he is?  Absolutely not  *




Damn...there goes the risque wallpaper that Anh was going to use for her room.



I guess she'll just have to daydream...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Damn...there goes the risque wallpaper that Anh was going to use for her room.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess she'll just have to daydream... *



Or she could digitally make one herself


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*
> Or she could digitally make one herself  *




Yes she could

Or find a way to seduce the good doctor and just enjoy the real thing herself


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Has it really been 4 days since we've done anything in OC8? 

*cough, cough*  

*nudge*


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Has it really been 4 days since we've done anything in OC8?
> 
> *cough, cough*
> 
> *nudge* *




Oops!   

Sorry 'bout that!  I'll remedy that shortly.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Not that I wouldn't mind some rping time, but we need to get out of the meeting first, don't we?


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Not that I wouldn't mind some rping time, but we need to get out of the meeting first, don't we?  *




Dunno if you saw in the IC thread, but I'm giving everyone a few hours to respond to Lt. Liberty's last statement, and then I'm going to move up the time to Tuesday, and you can go research with the dreamy Doc. Harrison.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

pssst 

Does Anh find anything out from her research?  Or was she too busy gazing at Dr. Harrison's attributes?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.



And the connections been sucking too so that hampers everyone signing on.


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

I think myself and mirthcard are looking for security to interact with (or anyone else).  I think we discussed what we were going to do: get clearance from the security on duty, head to the locker room to change into costume, scout the area, when finished -drink beer.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm mostly waiting for Krizzel's reponse, then probably fast forward us as well.


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2003)

Did garyh make it to March?    We may have to go back into February and bring him . . . back to the future.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Did garyh make it to March?    We may have to go back into February and bring him . . . back to the future. *




LOL hehe poor Gary

I know how he feels though...I'm getting totally swamped.


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm back, and have caught up in my played games, but don't have time to update the OC8 tonight.  Tomorrow...  an update!  Really!    Sorry for the delay, folks.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

Hoody-hoo!!!  . . . um . . . er . . . uh . . . sorry.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

lol stuck in that library forever....well guess that's not so bady with the Professor is there, eh?


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

At least I got to be outside in the fresh air, soaking up Anaheim stadium.  

Keia


----------



## garyh (Mar 7, 2003)

UPDATES!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 8, 2003)

unless there's something that krizzel is looking to be done, Anh is good until the next scene.


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

I feel like a really, really big schmuck, but with between the number of players falling to 4.5 and everything going on with school and life and such, I'm going to have to put this game on hiatus until summer.  I'll try to start it up again then with any of y'all that're still interested and some new recruits as well.  Thanks for your patience!  Feel free to flame me below!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I feel like a really, really big smuck, but with between the number of players falling to 4.5 and everything going on with school and life and such, I'm going to have to put this game on hiatus until summer.  I'll try to start it up again then with any of y'all that're still interested and some new recruits as well.  Thanks for your patience!  Feel free to flame me below!   *





*starts up a barbecue*

Anybody for Gary-ka-bob?

hehe 

Well I already knew this was coming especially since I was the smuckette who gave him that idea...

*finds herself on the flame*

damn...


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> *starts up a barbecue*
> 
> Anybody for Gary-ka-bob?
> ...




This does free up some time for you to start _Metal Joe:  Vietnam_, though!   I haven't joined a new game in _aaaaaaaaaages_!


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I feel like a really, really big schmuck, but with between the number of players falling to 4.5 and everything going on with school and life and such, I'm going to have to put this game on hiatus until summer.  I'll try to start it up again then with any of y'all that're still interested and some new recruits as well.  Thanks for your patience!  Feel free to flame me below!   *




*sniff* . . .  *sniffle* . . . (a single tear drops to the ground).  First Firefly, the Farscape, now OC8 ?!?  When will it end ?!?  Cruel world!!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This does free up some time for you to start Metal Joe:  Vietnam, though!   I haven't joined a new game in aaaaaaaaaages!   *




LOL

I don't know if I can handle FIVE games to DM!  The four I have aren't even remotely showing signs of slowing down!  And that's not counting the ones I play in.

I know I must be insane!

But I do have really good players in all of them so that does make a big difference.  (Like GoT where I just sit back and watch it all happen....)


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 24, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *This does free up some time for you to start Metal Joe:  Vietnam, though!   I haven't joined a new game in aaaaaaaaaages!   *



Well she can't do that until I restart and finish the first mission anyway   It *will* happen....arrrr!


----------

